# milefiore canes



## vakmere (Jul 4, 2015)

Perhaps some of you may have seen this already but for those who have not and were interested in how Millefiori canes were made to produce those wonderful flowered blanks Toni makes, then this is good and interesting viewing. I'm sure she has her own techniques but basically this is how it's done. There are so many applications of this art but the small scale she does it on is amazing. 

https://youtu.be/XhWfzIF193A

https://youtu.be/pVL7jkWQP0o

https://youtu.be/ClC2BZKP2zc

There are some videos in Italian, Japanese, and some with annoying music that I wonder what the person posting it was thinking about (turn the sound off in that case) and the ads are distracting however it is the technique that I found interesting. 
It looks pain staking and requires lots of concentration but the end results are great. Enjoy.....


----------



## edstreet (Jul 4, 2015)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/polymer-clay-canes-123607/


----------



## edstreet (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## ttm7 (Jul 4, 2015)

after watching these: TONI has way more patients/talent than i would have.


----------



## vakmere (Jul 7, 2015)

edstreet said:


>


 
That's a big bird.


----------

